# Anyone get a bfp on a test that's not an internet cheapie but bfn on IC?????



## Wannabeam

Hi girls

Been reading some threads an am starting to wonder if my cheap internet tests (10 miu) are actully not that good afterall. I'm 16DPO and 3 days late for AF. I don't feel like I'm going to have a period as my cramps are of and on and up and down, not normal for me, and very slight. Even though the internet cheapies are 10 miu is there chance that another test will be better???? The only other ones I can get are the ones in packets of two that you pee on and then replace the lid and wait, they are also 10 miu but much more expensive. 

Has anyone ever gotten a positive on a pee on test and a bfn on an internet cheapie strip test at the same time (10 miu) ?????

Just wondering around in limbo lol!:blush:


----------



## Jools2

I've heard this alright that the ic will show bfn but digi or frer being + - if you're late and you think you are BFP i'd deffo go and get one, even though they more expensive - if you're late it'll give you a clearer answer? good or bad..... hoping its good xxx


----------



## Wannabeam

Thanks hun,

debating whether to or not. don't know if I'm bfp, but I don't feel like AF is going to happen despite some tummy ache I've had for three days... not normal pre AF cramps you see.... we were very good at BDing over my fertile period so I'm positive. :flower:


----------



## honeysuede

I was just thinking the same thing!!! 18 dpo & 5 days late but :bfn: and evaps on IC so I just went to superdrug & bought 2 of their sensitive digi ones. 
Not looking forward to seeing the words 'not pregnant' though:growlmad:
I am testing at 5pm (after holding pee for 4 hours)
xx


----------



## Wannabeam

honeysuede said:


> I was just thinking the same thing!!! 18 dpo & 5 days late but :bfn: and evaps on IC so I just went to superdrug & bought 2 of their sensitive digi ones.
> Not looking forward to seeing the words 'not pregnant' though:growlmad:
> I am testing at 5pm (after holding pee for 4 hours)
> xx

Hey hun! I'm two hours ahead of you will be around 7pm for me (used to live in Essex too lol!), let us know what happens!!!! Wish I could buy a digital!!!!!!! They don't have em here :wacko: FX for you!!!!! What miu are they????


----------



## honeysuede

Wannabeam said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing!!! 18 dpo & 5 days late but :bfn: and evaps on IC so I just went to superdrug & bought 2 of their sensitive digi ones.
> Not looking forward to seeing the words 'not pregnant' though:growlmad:
> I am testing at 5pm (after holding pee for 4 hours)
> xx
> 
> Hey hun! I'm two hours ahead of you will be around 7pm for me (used to live in Essex too lol!), let us know what happens!!!! Wish I could buy a digital!!!!!!! They don't have em here :wacko: FX for you!!!!! What miu are they????Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!:hugs: I will update at 5 but I don't feel positive:nope:. Essex to Cyprus - what a difference haha! Jealous! 
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Also, I have read the whole pack & nowhere does it say the miu they are?!? odd xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi hun

I got my BFP on a FRER 2 days ago and a very very very faint line on an ic. Even today, got a dark BFP on a Sainsbury's test and a BFP on a digi but only an extremely faint line on my 10miu ic! They are rubbish! Defo use another test x


----------



## Wannabeam

honeysuede said:


> Also, I have read the whole pack & nowhere does it say the miu they are?!? odd xx

Cyprus= good for the weather and baby making, crap for good preggo tests lol!!!! Strange yours doesn't have miu on... maybe check website??? Just intersted to know... don't think you can get less than 10miu unless you see doctor for bloods though. Goodluck and keep positive... you never know!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Wannabeam

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi hun
> 
> I got my BFP on a FRER 2 days ago and a very very very faint line on an ic. Even today, got a dark BFP on a Sainsbury's test and a BFP on a digi but only an extremely faint line on my 10miu ic! They are rubbish! Defo use another test x

Congrats hun! Are your FRER 10miu???


----------



## honeysuede

well I saw the horrible words 'not pregnant' so I guess that's that:cry:
Good luck to you though! when will you retest?
xxx


----------



## Wannabeam

honeysuede said:


> well I saw the horrible words 'not pregnant' so I guess that's that:cry:
> Good luck to you though! when will you retest?
> xxx

Oh no hun:cry:, :hugs:so sorry. Have you got one left?.. it's better to retest with fmu after 7-8 hours sleep:sleep:. And it's not over till the witch shows. Still holding hope for you hun. 

For me, well, I will test every morning with fmu and internet cheapie untill I decided to go buy a better test. :hugs:


----------



## Missclarabel

Hi guys- I'm in similar situation.. Am now 8-10 days late and all BFN on IC's. Don't really know what to think??? Don't feel like AF is coming???

Think should go to doctors maybe??

Frustrating!!

Good luck everyone! X


----------



## honeysuede

Wannabeam said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> well I saw the horrible words 'not pregnant' so I guess that's that:cry:
> Good luck to you though! when will you retest?
> xxx
> 
> Oh no hun:cry:, :hugs:so sorry. Have you got one left?.. it's better to retest with fmu after 7-8 hours sleep:sleep:. And it's not over till the witch shows. Still holding hope for you hun.
> 
> For me, well, I will test every morning with fmu and internet cheapie untill I decided to go buy a better test. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks sweet:hugs: I am trying to relax now but it's not easy. I too have been testing every day since monday with ICs. I have one digi left which I will only use if I get a line I think. Let's keep each other update:thumbup: 
Did you have AF pains at all? I was due on last Sunday & had major AF pains that day, even took tablets & got tampons ready but nothing came, had the same monday & tuesday & now I get twinges on & off but not much?!? odd
xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Missclarabel said:


> Hi guys- I'm in similar situation.. Am now 8-10 days late and all BFN on IC's. Don't really know what to think??? Don't feel like AF is coming???
> 
> Think should go to doctors maybe??
> 
> Frustrating!!
> 
> Good luck everyone! X

Good luck to you too! keep us updated! wow, 8-10 days late! you must be going mad! I am 5 days late & it feels like a lifetime!
xx


----------



## Wannabeam

honeysuede said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> well I saw the horrible words 'not pregnant' so I guess that's that:cry:
> Good luck to you though! when will you retest?
> xxx
> 
> Oh no hun:cry:, :hugs:so sorry. Have you got one left?.. it's better to retest with fmu after 7-8 hours sleep:sleep:. And it's not over till the witch shows. Still holding hope for you hun.
> 
> For me, well, I will test every morning with fmu and internet cheapie untill I decided to go buy a better test. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks sweet:hugs: I am trying to relax now but it's not easy. I too have been testing every day since monday with ICs. I have one digi left which I will only use if I get a line I think. Let's keep each other update:thumbup:
> Did you have AF pains at all? I was due on last Sunday & had major AF pains that day, even took tablets & got tampons ready but nothing came, had the same monday & tuesday & now I get twinges on & off but not much?!? odd
> xxxClick to expand...

Defo lets keep eachother updated... good plan, it's good to have buddies in limbo lol:thumbup:!!!! It's enough to drive you loopy:wacko:! I will do same, will use IC untill I get a line, and I better get a line :trouble:lol!!!! I have on and off AF pains everyday but very very slight... mine are always under my ribs like indegestion, had proper achey ones day AF was due. I'm taking no notice of twinges:ignore:, had that before on a 39 day cycle and the witch got me anyway:dohh: 


Kep smiling hun :hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

Missclarabel said:


> Hi guys- I'm in similar situation.. Am now 8-10 days late and all BFN on IC's. Don't really know what to think??? Don't feel like AF is coming???
> 
> Think should go to doctors maybe??
> 
> Frustrating!!
> 
> Good luck everyone! X

I don't think AF is coming either!!! Go see your Doc if AF doesn't show and you don't get results from tests... maybe try a digital. Goodluck hun:flower:


----------



## honeysuede

Wannabeam said:


> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysuede said:
> 
> 
> well I saw the horrible words 'not pregnant' so I guess that's that:cry:
> Good luck to you though! when will you retest?
> xxx
> 
> Oh no hun:cry:, :hugs:so sorry. Have you got one left?.. it's better to retest with fmu after 7-8 hours sleep:sleep:. And it's not over till the witch shows. Still holding hope for you hun.
> 
> For me, well, I will test every morning with fmu and internet cheapie untill I decided to go buy a better test. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks sweet:hugs: I am trying to relax now but it's not easy. I too have been testing every day since monday with ICs. I have one digi left which I will only use if I get a line I think. Let's keep each other update:thumbup:
> Did you have AF pains at all? I was due on last Sunday & had major AF pains that day, even took tablets & got tampons ready but nothing came, had the same monday & tuesday & now I get twinges on & off but not much?!? odd
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Defo lets keep eachother updated... good plan, it's good to have buddies in limbo lol:thumbup:!!!! It's enough to drive you loopy:wacko:! I will do same, will use IC untill I get a line, and I better get a line :trouble:lol!!!! I have on and off AF pains everyday but very very slight... mine are always under my ribs like indegestion, had proper achey ones day AF was due. I'm taking no notice of twinges:ignore:, had that before on a 39 day cycle and the witch got me anyway:dohh:
> 
> 
> Kep smiling hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I am sooo tired so even though it's 9pm on a friday I am off to bed!!! usually on my 3rd vodka by now haha! sounds like we are having the same thing regarding AF pains. Will look forward to your update tomorrow hun, have a nice night & good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Wannabeam

sleepwell honeysuede, I'm off to bed too. Finger and toes crossed for us all:sleep:


----------



## Janegirl

Hi all, 

Yes, it is possible with a bfn on a 10 miu and a BFP on other test. I realized this today! I'm 12/13 dpo and have gotten bfns the last couple of days so had very little hope this morning with my FRER as well as another ic... BUT, ic was negative and FRER clearly positive. So I held it in all afternoon and raided Boots for HPTs. Tonight I got another FRER bfp AND a clear blue digi bfp.
The rest of my ic tests are going in the bin! 

Best of luck.


----------



## Missclarabel

Congrats Jane girl!! That is encouraging news! Might hit the shops this morn. Justworried it will still say BFN and then I really won't know what to think..

Just don't feel like I know my body anymore? CD40?!? This has never happened to me! Been off BC for 8 months now and been regular enough.

Anyway so happy for your BFP! 
Cx


----------



## Missclarabel

Also janegirl just noticed you are in the Scottish Borders- I studied at Galashiels! Cx


----------



## HollyMarie

I had loads of bfps on digis but never on my ic when I was pregnant x x


----------



## Missclarabel

Ok think need to go get a digi this morn! Although I didn't think we had any chance this month as DTD cd 9 and then cd22 as I was away around cd14- 16. Which is why I am even more confused!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wannabeam said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> I got my BFP on a FRER 2 days ago and a very very very faint line on an ic. Even today, got a dark BFP on a Sainsbury's test and a BFP on a digi but only an extremely faint line on my 10miu ic! They are rubbish! Defo use another test x
> 
> Congrats hun! Are your FRER 10miu???Click to expand...

Thanks! No my ICs were 10miu. I don't know how many miu FRERs are actually? Still getting extremely faint lines on the ICs but strong on everything else, they are rubbish!


----------



## sarah4

Im 6 days late tested with a digi and said not pregnant. Was guna test with a ic but surely if a bfp never showed on the digi then it must mean im not xx


----------



## Janegirl

Missclarabel said:


> Congrats Jane girl!! That is encouraging news! Might hit the shops this morn. Justworried it will still say BFN and then I really won't know what to think..
> 
> Just don't feel like I know my body anymore? CD40?!? This has never happened to me! Been off BC for 8 months now and been regular enough.
> 
> Anyway so happy for your BFP!
> Cx

Thanks, Missclarabel. I really hope you get you bfp!

PS: I live in Galashiels


----------



## honeysuede

Congrats Jane Girl!!!:happydance::happydance:

How is everyone else doing? I got a grey line on my IC today so calling it an evap :cry: will be a week late tomorrow
xx


----------



## jessa_cole

sarah4 said:


> Im 6 days late tested with a digi and said not pregnant. Was guna test with a ic but surely if a bfp never showed on the digi then it must mean im not xx

Digitals are LESS sensitive than other tests. They need more HCG before they'll show a BFP.


----------



## Missclarabel

Ok so negative this morn with FRER. This makes no sense!! Anyone got any further advice? Maybe my body is just going to miss a month? CD40!!!!!

You live in gala! What a coincidence. I lived there for 4 years cx


----------



## Wannabeam

honeysuede said:


> Congrats Jane Girl!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I got a grey line on my IC today so calling it an evap :cry: will be a week late tomorrow
> xx

Hey hun

I got bfn on IC again surprise surprise lol! Now just reading all the comments on this thread I started I'm starting to think I might cave and get a FRER before I'm even a week late!!!!!! 17dpo today, 4days late. BUT I reckon that if I ovulated when I thought then by now I would either have AF or bfp, so I must have ovualted later which means I will get AF later or a bfp if I'm lucky, as we only BD'd up untill cycle day 20 and so theres only just under a week after that for the sperm to live and catch the egg. You nevevr know though!!! Keep us updated, goodluck:hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

Janegirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes, it is possible with a bfn on a 10 miu and a BFP on other test. I realized this today! I'm 12/13 dpo and have gotten bfns the last couple of days so had very little hope this morning with my FRER as well as another ic... BUT, ic was negative and FRER clearly positive. So I held it in all afternoon and raided Boots for HPTs. Tonight I got another FRER bfp AND a clear blue digi bfp.
> The rest of my ic tests are going in the bin!
> 
> Best of luck.

This is the best news I've had all day!!!! Congrats!!!! Very happy to know this may also be the case for some if not all of us girlies in limbo! yay!:happydance:


----------



## Wannabeam

sarah4 said:


> Im 6 days late tested with a digi and said not pregnant. Was guna test with a ic but surely if a bfp never showed on the digi then it must mean im not xx

Try a FRER hun, seems that digi's and IC's are not as good.:flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

Missclarabel said:


> Ok so negative this morn with FRER. This makes no sense!! Anyone got any further advice? Maybe my body is just going to miss a month? CD40!!!!!
> 
> You live in gala! What a coincidence. I lived there for 4 years cx


You must have ovulated way later than you think hun, this means AF will be much later or your bfp may not even show up yet. I had a 39/40 day cycle once which meant I ovulated on cycle day 25, so if your AF is only just due then it may be another week before your bfp shows.:winkwink:


----------



## Wannabeam

Thanks for all the input girls,:thumbup:

really hoping we all get some bfp's soon!!!! 

There is light at the end of the tunnel :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mummy_Mac

Been stalking this thread - fx for everyone


----------



## Missclarabel

Anyone got any further news? Am so willing for you guys to get a BFP so there us hope for me!
BFN again this morn,however very faint line on an opk?!? Maybe am ovulating now? Although my temps have been high the last few days and are normally below 36.3 before I ovulate?!?

Had a good chat with my mum though and she rightly said that if I have never ever missed a period before that there is still a good chance I could be pregnant. She laughed about all the bfn's and said our bodies can do strange and wonderful things and just go to the doctor! Which made me feel much better lol


----------



## Wannabeam

Missclarabel said:


> Anyone got any further news? Am so willing for you guys to get a BFP so there us hope for me!
> BFN again this morn,however very faint line on an opk?!? Maybe am ovulating now? Although my temps have been high the last few days and are normally below 36.3 before I ovulate?!?
> 
> Had a good chat with my mum though and she rightly said that if I have never ever missed a period before that there is still a good chance I could be pregnant. She laughed about all the bfn's and said our bodies can do strange and wonderful things and just go to the doctor! Which made me feel much better lol

Hiya hun

I heard you can get positive OPKs if you are preggo due to hormones surging (becoz of being preggo) not ovulation... but that being said BD anyway just incase.... you never know in the land of limbo lol! 

That's good advice from you Mama, mine says similair things. High temps sound good too. 

I had bfn this morning... and I hadn't been to loo for over 9hours as I slept in with hubby as he got home from work at 5am. But I still have no AF so who knows. 

Tomorrow will be cycle day 39, that will match the longest cycle I've had so far since stopping birth control, so if AF still doesn't come by then, then I will start to really get hopeful. Have very very very slight cramps, had them for a week, but not enough for me to worry about either way. 

Hows everyone else????:flower:


----------



## Wannabeam

Any news honeysuede???? :hugs:


----------



## sarah4

tested using my last ic-bfn again only got a digi left which il keep. il have to buy some more tests next weekend. im one week late and wish af would just show already if im not pregnant x


----------



## Wannabeam

sarah4 said:


> tested using my last ic-bfn again only got a digi left which il keep. il have to buy some more tests next weekend. im one week late and wish af would just show already if im not pregnant x

know how u feel hun. Hoping for a bfp for all of us :hugs:


----------



## sarah4

thanks wannabean, hope you get a bfp xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Wannabeam - I tested again & another evap:wacko: grey not pink though:cry: had AF pains this morning but still no other sign of:witch:

I would just like to say all you ladies are so lovely & I think I would go mad without being able to share this haha!!
:dust::dust: to all of you
xxx


----------



## Wannabeam

honeysuede said:


> Wannabeam - I tested again & another evap:wacko: grey not pink though:cry: had AF pains this morning but still no other sign of:witch:
> 
> I would just like to say all you ladies are so lovely & I think I would go mad without being able to share this haha!!
> :dust::dust: to all of you
> xxx

awww hun, we are all in the same boat sailing around limbo lol! We'll all go mad together!:haha: 

Yeah I feel the same, it's good to have others who feel the same and are getting the same results, 

we'll just keep waiting and testing I suppose. 

FX crossed :winkwink:


----------



## notmommyyet

Hey ladies I think you convinced me to use a good one. Now as we all know we symptom spot every month but this is the first month I have things that slapped me in the face when i wasnt looking. I am now 12dpo and I cant even waer one of my rings anymore. I switched it from wedding finger to pinky and I even have grooves from it digging in my pinky. Im peeing multiple times an hour. and my boobs are killing me! But all Im getting are bfn. I was totally debating on using my last good one today but thought if its not showing u on Ics then it wont show up on good ones. But after reading this thread it makes me wonder. Ill have to wait till tm morning since its 10am here now. GL to you guys


----------



## Wannabeam

notmommyyet said:


> Hey ladies I think you convinced me to use a good one. Now as we all know we symptom spot every month but this is the first month I have things that slapped me in the face when i wasnt looking. I am now 12dpo and I cant even waer one of my rings anymore. I switched it from wedding finger to pinky and I even have grooves from it digging in my pinky. Im peeing multiple times an hour. and my boobs are killing me! But all Im getting are bfn. I was totally debating on using my last good one today but thought if its not showing u on Ics then it wont show up on good ones. But after reading this thread it makes me wonder. Ill have to wait till tm morning since its 10am here now. GL to you guys

Goodluck hun, let us know what happens xxx


----------



## Missclarabel

Well I think I can now feel AF coming! Also light light spotting so imagine she will be here in full force tomorrow..


----------



## cdj1

Yes! Last month I was pregnant but all the ic's said BFN but a Clearblue Digi and cheap Tesco test said positive! Clearblue Plus are one of the best IMHO as they were also positive at just 11DPO. GL! x


----------



## honeysuede

cdj1 said:


> Yes! Last month I was pregnant but all the ic's said BFN but a Clearblue Digi and cheap Tesco test said positive! Clearblue Plus are one of the best IMHO as they were also positive at just 11DPO. GL! x

That gives me hope thank you!!! xx

missclarabell - don't give up, I have felt AF is almost here a few times in the last week but it goes away again.

Soooo, something really odd is happening to me today - TMI ALERT - I have thick, clear, Jelly like CM?!?! anyone had this or has any idea what it could mean?
xxx


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Hmmmm... interesting to read this. 

Although we're WTT, I'm now 16DPO roughly, and AF should have arrived on Friday. I've got a sore back, weird pains in my tummy (like I've pulled the muscles, rather than a normal cramping feeling, it that makes sense), I'm really hungry (ate four meals yesterday because I was so hungry), feeling really tired and my boobs are sore. Tested yesterday with an IC, but got a BFN.

We bought a pack of 2 better ones round Easter time, and only used one, so I still have one of the better ones left... maybe I should give it a go...


----------



## Wannabeam

Missclarabel said:


> Well I think I can now feel AF coming! Also light light spotting so imagine she will be here in full force tomorrow..

Sorry to hear AF might show up hun... is it red spotting??? Could just be breakthrough beelding... don't give up just yet. Let us know what happens :hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

I definately think I will also buy a good one now I have read more comments. I advise to too for the rest in limbo. Goodluck girls xxx :hugs:


----------



## cdj1

honeysuede said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Last month I was pregnant but all the ic's said BFN but a Clearblue Digi and cheap Tesco test said positive! Clearblue Plus are one of the best IMHO as they were also positive at just 11DPO. GL! x
> 
> That gives me hope thank you!!! xx
> 
> missclarabell - don't give up, I have felt AF is almost here a few times in the last week but it goes away again.
> 
> Soooo, something really odd is happening to me today - TMI ALERT - I have thick, clear, Jelly like CM?!?! anyone had this or has any idea what it could mean?
> xxxClick to expand...

I usually get thick jelly like CM about 2-4 days before OV. I always imagine that its my cervix plug coming away ready for EWCM.


----------



## ellaandcallum

Wannabeam said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Been reading some threads an am starting to wonder if my cheap internet tests (10 miu) are actully not that good afterall. I'm 16DPO and 3 days late for AF. I don't feel like I'm going to have a period as my cramps are of and on and up and down, not normal for me, and very slight. Even though the internet cheapies are 10 miu is there chance that another test will be better???? The only other ones I can get are the ones in packets of two that you pee on and then replace the lid and wait, they are also 10 miu but much more expensive.
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten a positive on a pee on test and a bfn on an internet cheapie strip test at the same time (10 miu) ?????
> 
> Just wondering around in limbo lol!:blush:

Hi hun Ive always rated these especially if a POAS addict, I got my BFP at 9dpo on a 10miu, each day the test line got stronger so it was very bold. I have had problems with FRER gave me false hope one Xmas eve, it must of been a dodgy batch, there was a thin pink line but not quite in the right place. I rate the OPK sticks too, I used them for two months and fell second time, do not underestimate them as they are used in hospitals too xx


----------



## ellaandcallum

honeysuede said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Last month I was pregnant but all the ic's said BFN but a Clearblue Digi and cheap Tesco test said positive! Clearblue Plus are one of the best IMHO as they were also positive at just 11DPO. GL! x
> 
> That gives me hope thank you!!! xx
> 
> missclarabell - don't give up, I have felt AF is almost here a few times in the last week but it goes away again.
> 
> Soooo, something really odd is happening to me today - TMI ALERT - I have thick, clear, Jelly like CM?!?! anyone had this or has any idea what it could mean?
> xxxClick to expand...

Sorry to butt in, I had this just before my BFP too, my cm changed it only happened the once, it was strange and a little lumpy. Thats what made me think I may of been pregnant, and here I am with a bubba who is about to turn one, good luck xxx:hugs:


----------



## Wannabeam

Thanks hun

Always good to hear someone else's experience:thumbup:. IC's are all I have at the moment so want to hold some hope out for them untill I can get another kind of test. Although been looking and don't think I can get FRERs over here after all. Either I order online or buy just a normal pee on preggo test from pharmacy. Thanks for your comments.:kiss:


----------



## jessa_cole

Wannabeam said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> Always good to hear someone else's experience:thumbup:. IC's are all I have at the moment so want to hold some hope out for them untill I can get another kind of test. Although been looking and don't think I can get FRERs over here after all. Either I order online or buy just a normal pee on preggo test from pharmacy. Thanks for your comments.:kiss:

Same here, all I have is like 20+ ICs. DH gets paid on Wednesday so if AF doesn't show by then, we'll get some FRER or whatever the pharmacy section of the grocery store has and I'll test with that on Thursday morning.


----------



## Wannabeam

jessa_cole said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun
> 
> Always good to hear someone else's experience:thumbup:. IC's are all I have at the moment so want to hold some hope out for them untill I can get another kind of test. Although been looking and don't think I can get FRERs over here after all. Either I order online or buy just a normal pee on preggo test from pharmacy. Thanks for your comments.:kiss:
> 
> Same here, all I have is like 20+ ICs. DH gets paid on Wednesday so if AF doesn't show by then, we'll get some FRER or whatever the pharmacy section of the grocery store has and I'll test with that on Thursday morning.Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Let us know what happens xxx


----------



## Wannabeam

Off to bed now girls,

Hope to see you all have BFP's next time I login. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :af:


----------



## Wannabeam

BFN for me AGAIN!!!!!!!! cycle day 39!!! Expected AF cycle day 34!!!! Had one other cycle this long and started bleeding cycle day 39. Really hoping I sail straight past and get my BFP!!!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

How's everyone today???:shrug:


----------



## beckalouise

Hi girls, can I join u? Im 22dpo, 8 days late for AF and no sign of here turning up, keep getting bfn, I've used pretty much every hpt u can buy lol, dunno wots going on x


----------



## Wannabeam

beckalouise said:


> Hi girls, can I join u? Im 22dpo, 8 days late for AF and no sign of here turning up, keep getting bfn, I've used pretty much every hpt u can buy lol, dunno wots going on x

Of course you can hun. Sorry to see another girly in limbo, but we are all sailing in the same boat together with our fingers and toes crossed lol:boat:. So you've tried all tests huh... maybe you ovulated later than you think:shrug:... I must have to be this late with no answers. Hang in there hun, and let us know what happens.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessa_cole

16dpo and still a BFN for me. :( But on the bright side, still no signs of :witch:


----------



## notmommyyet

hey ladies so I used my good one today and i swear it was faulty. The back stayed soo blue. But i swear I seen a second line. Probably just my imagination though. Im goona post it in the tests forum and see. will let u know


----------



## Missclarabel

Well I'm def out, but to be honest I don't mind! Just glad I can start a fresh month and not in limbo anymore! 
Feel quite excited as our wedding anniversary is coming up around my ovulation time and we've booked a weekend away- so plenty of time to BD!!

Gl everyone else- hoping to see some bfp's!


----------



## mmafro

Hi ladies...I have been stalking this thread for a couple days, I am not late yet only 9dpo but i ahve been testing with IC for a couple days and BFN on all, i tested with a frer yesturday morning and it was BFN...please tell me that 8dpo was too soon for it to show up on a frer???


----------



## jessa_cole

Yes, 8dpo is still very early for even a FRER. It takes approximately 11-19 days after ovulation for HCG to reach your urine.


----------



## notmommyyet

@mmafro even though women get them earlier FRER told me the earliest thier tests work are 11dpo. Getting a BFP that earlier is the exception not the rule. So your def still in!


----------



## mmafro

Thanks ladies...I have been havin so many symtoms this month this has to be it lol


----------



## Wannabeam

notmommyyet said:


> hey ladies so I used my good one today and i swear it was faulty. The back stayed soo blue. But i swear I seen a second line. Probably just my imagination though. Im goona post it in the tests forum and see. will let u know

Oooo, will have a look t that forum then. Goodluck hun xxx


----------



## Wannabeam

Missclarabel said:


> Well I'm def out, but to be honest I don't mind! Just glad I can start a fresh month and not in limbo anymore!
> Feel quite excited as our wedding anniversary is coming up around my ovulation time and we've booked a weekend away- so plenty of time to BD!!
> 
> Gl everyone else- hoping to see some bfp's!

Hey hun,

How late were you eventually then???

Glad you are positive about your new cycle... maybe October is your month!!! Loads of babydust to you xxx


----------



## honeysuede

Hi ladies, I hope you are all doing ok :flower: just dropped in to say AF got me last night, 1 week late. I didn't cry like I thought I would, I am just looking forward to my ovulation time in 2 weeks. Good luck those still waiting!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wannabeam

honeysuede said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you are all doing ok :flower: just dropped in to say AF got me last night, 1 week late. I didn't cry like I thought I would, I am just looking forward to my ovulation time in 2 weeks. Good luck those still waiting!! xxxxxxxx

Sorry AF got you hun, bet you're glad the tww is up though. Goodluck for next month! xxx


----------



## Missclarabel

Wannabeam said:


> Missclarabel said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm def out, but to be honest I don't mind! Just glad I can start a fresh month and not in limbo anymore!
> Feel quite excited as our wedding anniversary is coming up around my ovulation time and we've booked a weekend away- so plenty of time to BD!!
> 
> Gl everyone else- hoping to see some bfp's!
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> How late were you eventually then???
> 
> Glad you are positive about your new cycle... maybe October is your month!!! Loads of babydust to you xxxClick to expand...


It was actually CD40 when AF came, and my cycles vary from 28- 31 days, so up to 12 days late then!

Good luck! It's great to have been Able to share with you guys and get done support! Cx


----------



## Wannabeam

1 week late and :witch: finally arrived.

I said "What time do you call this?":trouble:

She said "If you talk to me like that I won't come at all next month!":witch:

I said "Deal!... And make that 9 months!!!!":ban:


----------



## notmommyyet

sorry about AF wannabeam. Hopefully next month is ur month!


----------



## jessa_cole

DH just went to the grocery store (got his paycheck early) and he's picking up a FRER. SQUEE! I can't wait to POAS in the morning. Praying for my BFP!

ETA: The box he got has THREE tests in it (was only expecting 2)...I don't know if I can restrain myself to wait until the morning. :winkwink:


----------



## jessa_cole

I tested and it was a BIG, FAT NEGATIVE. :cry:

And I found this chart that says that at this point, there's only a 3.8% chance that I'm pregnant. :cry: I'm really starting to wonder if I can even get pregnant.


----------



## Wannabeam

jessa_cole said:


> I tested and it was a BIG, FAT NEGATIVE. :cry:
> 
> And I found this chart that says that at this point, there's only a 3.8% chance that I'm pregnant. :cry: I'm really starting to wonder if I can even get pregnant.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: you're not out untill the witch shows whatever the statistics say. Keep smiling hun :hugs:


----------



## sarah4

Sorry bout af showing wannabeam. On sun il be 2 weeks late. No sign of af and havent tested for a week gunna test tomorrow x


----------



## jessa_cole

Wannabeam said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> I tested and it was a BIG, FAT NEGATIVE. :cry:
> 
> And I found this chart that says that at this point, there's only a 3.8% chance that I'm pregnant. :cry: I'm really starting to wonder if I can even get pregnant.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: you're not out untill the witch shows whatever the statistics say. Keep smiling hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I am just soooooo discouraged (and moody). BFN again this morning but I'm back to ICs because FRERs are EXPENSIVE! I'm going to save my last one for a few more days. I also ordered some Clear Blue Digital tests from Amazon with a gift card I had so I'll probably test with one of those tomorrow.


----------



## Wannabeam

Goodluck hun. What DPO are you today??? How many days late now??? My Mama got her bfp two weeks late. :hugs:


----------



## jessa_cole

Wannabeam said:


> Goodluck hun. What DPO are you today??? How many days late now??? My Mama got her bfp two weeks late. :hugs:

If I go by when I believe I o'd, I'm 20dpo. If I just go by when AF was due, I'm 6 days late.


----------



## Wannabeam

jessa_cole said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck hun. What DPO are you today??? How many days late now??? My Mama got her bfp two weeks late. :hugs:
> 
> If I go by when I believe I o'd, I'm 20dpo. If I just go by when AF was due, I'm 6 days late.Click to expand...

hmmmm, well I found out that I actually ovulated on cycle day 27 as my AF didn't arrive until cycle day 40. You may have ovulated much much later, and depending on when you BDed you may or may not be preggo. So if it's a long cycle and you did the deed for long enough there is still a chance you could be preggo. 

Keep us posted,

Hoping for a bfp for all of us very soon xxx


----------

